# How long will it take to receive my CT pistol permit?



## MikeyT21 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am scheduled to take my course this Saturday and plan to have my application in the mail after I get finger printed on Tuesday. I know it says 6-8 weeks but I would like to know if there is anyone from CT who can give me a real estimate whether it's longer or shorter than estimated time. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

while i have no direct knowledge of ct, i just want to remind you that the 8weeks max limits STARTS upon receipt of a complete application with all supporting documents. if you forget something or omit something you may have to go to the bottom of the pile again. 

i noticed the law says ct is a MAY issue state but i also saw an update from handgunlaws.com that says it is in effect a SHALL issue state, so this is very good news as long as you qualify and submit the paperwork correctly


----------

